# IT's SPAZZ TIME!



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

It's that time of year where the SPAZZ start to lose all their games and start talking about a new coach, the draft, why Boozer beats them at the buzzer, and how picking Jimmer might have not been as dumb an idea as the expert Spazz fans projected it would be. Another spiraling end to another overachieving endeavor. HOW BOUT that SPAZZ?


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

Well, I see a few things. First off, maybe we'll realize how freakishly lucky JazzFanzz were to have two hall of famers that came through the draft, and choose to spend their entire careers here. Outside that however, it is a mediocre franchise at best. They haven't drafted well since 1985. And when you can't spend the big market kind of money on free agents, if you don't draft well, you are not going to be a contending team. The best player is a guy that has been thrown away by how many teams? Your best point guard is a guy you ditched after deciding he wasn't the future, and then you plays back up on two other teams and you want him to be the starter? Really? How many top 5 picks do the Jazz now have that other teams have thrown away once they really knew what they had? Seriously. 

I figure if JazzFan can accept that the team is entertaining, and often hard working, and will do well to win half their games each year but never contend for a title, then life will be much easier in cheering aspirations. It takes 3 super stars to compete in today's NBA. The Jazz have none.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

Well, I buy a ticket package every year and I agree with GaryFish. I could say the same about our local college athletic teams. I don't expect championships. I do expect to watch wins more often than not, and I expect the team to always play with enough heart not to get blown out. As long as I am watching competitive basketball, the Jazz games are a "ball". I really enjoy the show.


----------



## HighNDry (Dec 26, 2007)

Looks like all I have to do is come on this site and mention the Jazz losing and then they win. You can thank me later Jazz fans.


----------



## neverdrawn (Jan 3, 2009)

The one advantage I see from the Jazz losing is that it gets you back on the sports forum highndry. I think you'll have plenty more to gloat about with the progression of this debacle. This is a collosel collapse even by Jazz standards. I'm thinking it's more to do with the coach than the team this year.


----------



## mikevanwilder (Nov 11, 2008)

I'm not that down on the Jazz yet. The problem is AL, I like the guy and he is a decent scorer, not great. His defense is horrible and the worst is he doesnt even try most of the time. Its like he just wants to get back down to the other side so he can try to score again. I think if we let him go maybe sign Millsap or another back up center and let Kanter and Favors take over they would be a better team, atleast they would try on both ends. We also need a point guard. Burks is good but not a true point guard. 
I would like to see Corbin play the young guys more for the rest of the year to get them the experience and for more entertaining games. But like everyone has said as long as they are fun to watch then I'm good. I don't expect to see them win a championship anytime soon.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Well I'm with mikevanwilder. I Haven't given up on the team yet, and jefferson COULD be better on the defensive end :lol: Corbin should let kanter and favors start on saturday against memphis and see how it works out. Not that that will ever happen, but that is my wish. When I see the jazz play, I see a team who could make a deep playoff run sometime soon. They need help though. And who knows what that help is. I predict us scratching back into the 8th playoff spot and holding on to get into the post season, but who knows from there.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

The flaw I see in the Jazz organization that has been there as long as I can remember, is the eternal optimism that they can develop a player into something better. The longer I'm around and watch the NBA, players are who they are by about their 3rd year in the league. The Jazz seem to hold on to guys hoping that the improvement curve keeps going up and it never does. By the time a guy is done with his 3rd year, his job has been basketball - full time, for that time. He has had access to the best training facilities and coaching available. Nutritionists, trainers, medical care, all the best. And if a guy isn't there, he won't ever be there. The real super stars are there inside 3 years. The rest are role players. Other teams have seen this and if a guy doesn't develop in those years, then they trade him. Why did the Celtics trade Big Al for an aged Garnett? Why did the Nets get rid of Favors? Were these guys not going to get any better? I see the same thing in the Jazz - talents like Millsap, Kantor, and Hayword - all Jazz drafts that they hope will become something they are not. How long do the "young guys" need to be brought up before they realize they really aren't NBA super star level of good? If they aren't there by the 3rd year, they aren't going to get there.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I didn't watch the game tonight against the rockets, so I have a question: why did kanter only play 5 minutes? Did he get injured? If not, I don't see why he played so little time while favors played 22 minutes with only 5 points?


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

HighNDry said:


> Looks like all I have to do is come on this site and mention the Jazz losing and then they win. You can thank me later Jazz fans.


Come on HghNDry, post something negative about the jazz. They need a win tonight, bad. And at the moment, it's all tied up at 49. o-||


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

WOOee!! Overtime, baby.


----------

